# Forgive my ignorance, please



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Can somebody tell me, if I hook my motorhome up to mains during the winter months, if my vehicle battery will be kept topped up - sorry if this is a silly question, (obviously those experienced techi bods will think it silly)!!!

Jenny

Merry Christmas to all motorhomers everywhere - keep smiling and keep waving


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jenny

It's not a silly question at all.

The answer is: it depends :roll: Some newer vans have the circuitry built in to share the charging between habitation and engine batteries. Most vans (I think I'm right in saying) don't have this circuitry, but help is at hand in the cuddly shape of Eddie VanBitz, who sells a thing called a Battery Master, which will do this for you - see here: >> LINK <<

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gerald beat me to it Jenny (_not for the first time _ ) but further to his advice, some vans have a selector switch on their main control panel, so you can choose which battery is being charged by the hook-up.

If yours is one of these you could alternate every couple of weeks to be sure both batteries are kept fully charged.

Gerald is right about the Battery Master (and "cuddly Eddie" :lol: ) but it's not cheap, and if you have this alternative it will work fine. Just a note on the calendar every fortnight.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our mh is on permanent EHU at home never a problem

Dave p


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't help with your motorhome, but will endorse Battery Master. Probably the most important accessory for any van without traction battery charging.
Gerry


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jenny, we have a 07 Eura Mobil 666 HB and when on hook up, it charges both batteries. Bob.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

R.T.F.M. :wink: ???? 



Read The Flippin Manual ??? 


(Meant in a friendly and jokey manner NOT abusive at all :lol: )


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenny

Good advice given so far but you do need to know for sure what the situation is with your van and if the vehicle battery is in fact receiving a charge when you are on a hook up and the appropriate switches or controls are set correctly... to do that, if the controls do not make it clear to you, is to check the battery voltage with a digital voltmeter when it is charging ( or not :lol: ).

Do you have a digital voltmeter? Do you know how to use one? If so do you think you would be able to follow a few instructions on what to do? If so there are lots of folk on here who will help you with the instructions on how to do it.

Mike

edit P.S. while I was writing this bobandjane posted .... so it looks like your battery will be just fine :wink:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Most German and a lot of other European vans have automatic engine battery charging whilst on hookup. My Dethleffs prioritises habitation batteries first and then switches to the engine one.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> R.T.F.M. :wink: ????
> 
> Read The Flippin Manual ???
> 
> (Meant in a friendly and jokey manner NOT abusive at all :lol: )


Yes but many manuals are unclear about this.

There are two issues.
(1) how exactly does your system work. there seem to be several possibilities: Charge both batteries; charge the battery selected by the battery switch on the control panel or only ever charge the leisure battery.
(2) Will the charger over charge the batteries or is it safe just to leave it on all the time. Most modern chargers seem to be the latter. You can tell either by asking the manufacturer or observing the electrolyte level. If it does not go down and there a few if any bubbles it is safe to leave. If over a week there are bubbles and the electrolyte goes(top up with distilled water only) down the charger should not be on all the time.

Above all do not leave the battery to go flat. you will need a new one when you next use the van!

Hope that this helps.

Safariboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jennifer said:


> (obviously those experienced techi bods will think it silly)!!


They won't Jenny, as you see. 8O :roll:

As with many apparently simple questions it's not as straightforward as it might appear.

Never be afraid to ask a "stupid" question . . . if you don't know the answer you are very wise to ask, _*before *_anything preventable goes wrong as a result of your inexperience.

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I would be confident that your Euromobile will be charged when on hookup but the easy way to tell is to take a voltage reading from the vehicle battery:

1 When the engine is running.

2 When you have just stopped the engine.

3 A few days later when on hookup.

If the battery is charging each reading should be above 12v - if the voltage falls below that, the battery is discharging.

Alternatively, let someone have a look at who knows about this stuff.

P&L


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our mh is on permanent EHU at home never a problem
> 
> Dave p


Is there no detriment to being permantly hook-up then? No 'over-loading' or wastage etc?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Mick757 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Our mh is on permanent EHU at home never a problem
> ...


With most modern systems the current drops to almost nothing at about 13.8V and so there is no problem.

This is not always true especially with older vans.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

*Thank you to my question re battery charging of my Eura Mobi*

Thank you, Thank you to everyone who so expertly answered my question. I have looked at The Manual, which says and I quote "The vehicle battery is only charged when the control panel is switched on. When the control panel is switched off, only the add on batteries are charged"

I have hooked up to my electrical supply and turned on the control panel. Batteries read 14 and 12.8. As I have only done this, this morning, I am intending (as recommended by one of my fellow MHF members) to check this out again in a couple of days. It also says in my manual "When connected to the mains, the battery or batteries are constantly charged by the transfo-charger"

It would therefore appear, that when I am hooked up to electrical power my batteries will be charged - do you think therefore that I need not worry about a flat battery during the winter months?

Again, I really do appreciate all your responses and wish you all a Very Very Happy and Healthy New Year.

Jenny


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jenny, sorry should have said leave the panel ON, :roll: just that we never turn ours off, the only thing we turn off is the water pump.  We also leave the switches ON for the radio the one by the bed and the other above the dinning area that light up yellow, so it keeps the memory.  You have to have it on when mobile so the heating works off the heat exchanger that heats the rear the two switches behind the passenger seat. :lol: 

When its charging both batteries when on hook up or solar you will see the Battery to Battery on the panel. 8O  Bob.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Bob. I have not checked it today (late night last night so still "groggy"!!!)

You mention the two switches beneath seat behind passenger cab seat, what exactly are these for - never really found out, and have never used them?

Happy New Year

Jenny


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Got to go out to my van now ive read this.can feel one of my headaches coming on doe!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeffro,

You need to find a dark cool place to lay your head - ah the van may be the right place!!!

Jenny


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Jennifer said:


> Thank you Bob. I have not checked it today (late night last night so still "groggy"!!!)
> 
> You mention the two switches beneath seat behind passenger cab seat, what exactly are these for - never really found out, and have never used them?
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny, with the panel ON, and your engine running, you have a heat exchanger that takes heat from the engine (and you don't want it ON to long you will fall asleep) it gets that HOT, its to keep your rear end nice and warm.  Bob.

See this post: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=77928


----------

